
Ask HN: CrossFit or Not? - valuegram
Does anyone have experience with Crossfit or suggestions as to whether or not you would recommend it?  Thanks!
======
antidoh
It probably depends on the group you choose. Try a couple if you don't click
with the first one.

The emphasis really is on the "cross." I was a fat slug (and I am once again,
I got sick). They were good folk and they let me do what I wanted and what I
could. I was amazed after a few months what I could do.

I don't think it makes sense to do one or two things exclusively, we have a
lot of muscles that do complicated things. Crossfit makes sense and it worked
for me.

------
ericjeepn
In the end it's a tool like anything else. This tool requires the user to
commit to learning how to use it and then the necessary practice to realize
the benefits. You can do this on your own or under the instruction of someone
else. I came from a triathlon background but decided I was over the long
periods of training. I tried CrossFit and haven't looked back. I enjoy the
variation and yes, I enjoy the competition aspect of it.

------
subsection1h
If you devote enough time to CrossFit and work hard, you will end up in peak
physical condition, just like Greg Glassman, the founder of CrossFit:

[http://games2010.crossfit.com/static/images/megan_glassmanin...](http://games2010.crossfit.com/static/images/megan_glassmaninsights.jpg)

I recommend starting with a favorite CrossFit exercise: kipping pull-ups.
They're a great way to rid yourself of unwanted arm mobility.

After you've gotten your elbows in top shape with kipping pull-ups, I
recommend focusing on the CrossFit kettlebell swing (AKA American swing, not
to be confused with the hard-style swing). This exercise is so cutting edge
that it has yet to be recommended by any competitive kettlebell lifters
(girevoy sport) or their coaches. Interestingly, some of these aforementioned
people are critical of the CrossFit swing, but I assume this is because
they're Russians and Easter Europeans who lack an appreciation for the kind of
think-outside-the-box innovation that comes natural to American entrepreneurs
such as Glassman.

------
asgoel
A program like CrossFit only works if you stick with it for a decent amount of
time. If you stick with it, you will see significant gains in endurance,
strength, and overall fitness. I would definitely recommend at least trying
out the CrossFit gym nearest you and seeing how it goes.

------
emmelaich
My experience was very positive. However, the instructor I had was also my
martial arts instructor who is very good natural teacher. I have heard the
quality of a CrossFit instructor can vary a lot.

Try it out, but don't buy into any faddish aspect and don't overdo it.

------
hoka
depends on what you're looking for. If it will get you into the gym and
nothing else will, go for it. If you don't have the interest or discipline to
go on your own, go for it.

If you'd like to see maximal strength/muscle gains, go see a
powerlifting/olympic lifting coach for a few sessions (or join their likely
weekly program for not very much $$) and do a linear progression program like
Greyskull, Starting Strength, etc.

"but what about my core?" Guess what? After years of squatting on medicine
balls packed to the ceiling, I can't say I had a strong core. Squat 2+x your
body weight and you'll be surprised how magically strong your core gets :-)

------
craino
My advice is similar to jsonmez.

If you are trying to lose weight, I would mainly focus on weight training. I
would also add in walking, swimming, running, or biking.

Diet wise: more protein rich food, more fruits and veggies, and cut out high-
fructose corn syrup/high sugar products. Eating healthy is just as important
as the exercise itself.

------
jsonmez
It is a scam. Just lift weights and do cardio. 8-12 reps 3 sets. Eat right.
Don't buy into fitness fads. :)

~~~
amorphid
CrossFit isn't a scam. It's just another tool for in the realm of eating less
and exercising more. I'd say CrossFit is worth if you like it, the price is
right, and it's convenient.

